# Nick's Commander Build



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Today was the day!! We picked up our 2019 Pacific Blue Metallic Cruze RS.


Man o man is it fun to drive!


We had GM performance exhaust and brakes installed before pickup.


We also installed the blue fled lights.


I swear the guys at the dealership gave me a BNR tune (lol) there is no limpness or lag .....

More to come..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good! I have heard rumor that there is a GM provided sport tune. Maybe they thought since you have the performance exhaust/brakes, why not.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

It looks very good. Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Today is my wife's birthday and while she was getting a massage I was installing the AEM CAI.

It sounds awesome.

More to come....


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Some more new additions 

Carbon Fiber Side mirrors 
Red Tire Valve Caps
Red/Carbon Fiber Steering Wheel Cover
Red Front Seat Covers

We went with red to offset the red RS badges and red brake calipers and we think it looks friggen cool...































We are going to Vinyl Carbon Fiber wrap the interior trim here soon....


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Today I carbon fiber vinyl wrapped our cup holder console and radio trim.

The radio trim was a pain to get off.

The console was easy.

After 1 attempt and failure on the radio trim I learned from my mistakes.

You have to stretch the vinyl a bit and make sure you have an exacto knife.

Also make sure you wipe down the surface of your trim with rubbing alcohol. It makes the vinyl stick better.
































































































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks good I like the matte finish. I went w gloss on mine so it's cool to see what yours looks like. What brand/type did you go with? 

Also I learned this from my first attempt, make sure you post heat. Definitely do that and a hair dryer probably won't cut it unless it has a super high heat level. If you don't you'll more than likely end up with bubbles after a couple weeks of it sitting in the sun. That's what happened on mine. 

Also, man, everything about that top trim piece is the biggest pain in the ass right!?? Ugh haha


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Looks good I like the matte finish. I went w gloss on mine so it's cool to see what yours looks like. What brand/type did you go with?
> 
> Also I learned this from my first attempt, make sure you post heat. Definitely do that and a hair dryer probably won't cut it unless it has a super high heat level. If you don't you'll more than likely end up with bubbles after a couple weeks of it sitting in the sun. That's what happened on mine.
> 
> Also, man, everything about that top trim piece is the biggest pain in the ass right!?? Ugh haha


Went with Vivid brand. They had the best ratings. 

Yea the radio trim didn't want to come out and I was concerned about applying to much force and breaking a clip so I just wiggled and slowly applied more pressure. 

My wife's hair dryer gets pretty stinking hot and it worked well. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah that piece is a real pain. I had a cell phone repair kit that comes with those plastic spudgers and mini pry sticks which worked well. You really do have to pull to the point of thinking you'll break it though which is nerve wracking. 

Oh that's good!


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Looks good I like the matte finish. I went w gloss on mine so it's cool to see what yours looks like. What brand/type did you go with?
> 
> Also I learned this from my first attempt, make sure you post heat. Definitely do that and a hair dryer probably won't cut it unless it has a super high heat level. If you don't you'll more than likely end up with bubbles after a couple weeks of it sitting in the sun. That's what happened on mine.
> 
> Also, man, everything about that top trim piece is the biggest pain in the ass right!?? Ugh haha


I would Luke to see some pics of your gloss carbon fiber wrap

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Sure, here you go. I honestly like both, I just went with the gloss so that the finish would match the finish of the existing pieces.


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Yesterday we picked our RS back up from Ziebart..

It was a tad pricey but completely worth every penny.

Things we had done:

* Front End Paint Film Protection

* Complete Body Rust Protection

* Underbody Sound Barrier

* Interior Cloth Treatment

* Thermal Window Tinting

* 7 Year Extreme Hard Shell Complete Body Ceramic Coating

The car is completely Hydrophobic now..

It looks incredible and I am completely satisfied with the service from Ziebart..






































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

